# rolling?



## finnyiscute (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi i am a new hedghog owner.I have had finny since christmas and there is one behaviour i find strange. He runs around on the floor of my room and he is fine untill this one spot on the floor he flops over and looks as if he is trying to roll onto his back trying to scratch or somehthing and cant get the right spot then he gets up and moves back to running around. It is not worrysome as he only does this on that one spot on the floor.Is he trying to make his bed? Has anyone else seen thier hedghog do this?


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Could he be anointing or is it different to that?

Otherwise I hope someone more experienced than me has another idea.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

i was thinking it sounds like anninting too!


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

If it's the same spot on the floor it probably just smells nice there. And as far as falling over goes.... normally, the fact that it makes them fall over doesn't seem to stop them doing stuff. coughboytimecough.


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

I think it's normal for them to do that flopping, sliding, and scratching in one spot like they are digging or making their bed. My hedgehog did it and same as with some of friends who owns hedgehogs. I have a video of her doing so. They are just trying to dig, I think. It's very amusing to see them like that, isn't it?


----------

